# synthetic squid strips?????



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

seen some fake squid strips at the tackle shop. has anyone tried them yet?? The guy behind the counter swears they work. He said the bait doesn't come off the hook and the smell lasts all day.

what's up wit that????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The Bucket can tell you what sum foul smell thing is that he left in his fridge.

Saw some of them Fake colored coated squid [email protected] the the tcklae [email protected] the Pavillion...good idea,but the color,per Longbay Point,don'tlast.Don't keep em in the sun too long,that chartreuse fake squid strip will fade to blue.....

IMHO Unckle Josh's colored pork strips is a better quality product...a lil pricey....but to each his own.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

1mocast said:


> *seen some fake squid strips at the tackle shop. has anyone tried them yet?? The guy behind the counter swears they work. He said the bait doesn't come off the hook and the smell lasts all day.
> 
> what's up wit that???? *


THEY WORK! Tore up some croaker and spot at Lynnhaven Pier with some crab impregnated white ones. "Fishbites" is the name.

They stayed on a long time through multiple fish. Crabs like them and they can tear them up, but fish don't seem to bother them much.

I don't buy the "Lasts all day" line, but they will last through 15 croakers before they even start looking ratty.

Bob


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*hmmm*

maybe I'll give em a try


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

*Synthetic squid strips (Fishbites)*

Yeah, they're good. I got a free sample of them from the manufacturer a couple of years ago when I was still living in FL. Nice guy. Great thing about them is that you can store them in your tackle box or glove compartment, so you always have bait. They are durable and the crabs can't pick them off nearly as easy as cutbait.

I've only tried them in white, so don't know about the color thing.

Give 'em a try, and let us know how you like them.


----------



## Puffington (Feb 5, 2004)

There are some fake squid strips that are not the same as Fishbites (which barely smell) so I am not sure which one the guy was referring to. 

This weekend proved that the Fishbites work yet again. At Lynnhaven we caught 13 keeper mullet(roundheads) and about 15 more released along with about 4 huge Horseshoe Crabs, a few small croaker and several skates. Nearly all were caught on the synthetic and a few on bloodworms and frozen squid.

How durable are they??? We still had the bait on the hook for about 80% of the catches and re-cast them for hours (even with the crabs). They don't last all day but during the slow spots I have seen them last about 2 & 1/2 hours or more without re-baiting! I'll keep track next time. Here's a hint... we spent more money on bloodworms then Fishbites and still have some left for next trip!

The pink and orange colors seem to be overall favorites regardless of flavor (squid, crab or shrimp) and the white was next pick. I have not checked out the glitter ones yet.

We also tried green shrimp flavor but that was not as popular. 

http://www.fishbites.com/ Check it out!


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

where do they sell them around here or is iy just off web?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I bought a pack of white crab from Lighthouse. I think they were $8. I didn't catch anything all day on them. Nobody around me was really catching much fish either on natural or synthetic bait. I'll keep using them though to see if they'll work. It's only 8 bucks.

And to find it locally at a shop.
http://www.fishbites.com/retailers_fb.htm#VA


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

lol, omg.........mmmmmmmmmm....Synthetic squid strips dose'nt that just sound good...:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf::barf:


----------



## sldragon (Apr 28, 2002)

Quite a few stores sell them but I am not sure of where I bought them around here. When I ordered them on the web they arrived quickly.

(Generally they keep them near the front counter of the shops I have seen them in, just give a buzz to your favorite few tackle places.)

Prices range from $6-$8 so far but I am not sure of the quantity etc.

Ciao!


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*I seen them here in portsmouth/chesapeake*

There is a new bait shop on the corner of Airline and Portsmouth blvd, right where the old farm fresh was---his bloodworms are only 6 bucks too and they are of decent size---I believe it is called the bait shack or baitbarn one of them---I beleive he said his old store was located at City Park in Portsmouth.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Are there any synthetic bloodworms?


----------

